# Topics > Conversational AI > Intelligent personal virtual voice assistants >  Virtual Assistant Florence, Nuance Communications, Burlington, Massachusetts, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Nuance Communications

----------


## Airicist

Virtual Assistant Florence Streamlines Physician Workflows 

Published on Apr 22, 2014




> Today, Nuance is creating a more intuitive way for doctors, patients and payers to coordinate care and improve efficiency through dialogue-driven intelligent systems that hear, understand and respond. Florence is a prototype of an intelligent, voice-driven virtual assistant that interprets the intent of a physician request, prompts for all necessary information, asks for clarification and manages a course of action much like their human equivalents.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Nuance Readies Virtual Assistant Florence for 2014"
Florence combines speech recognition with clinical language understanding to help clinicians manage workflows.

by Michele Masterson
November 11, 2013

----------


## Airicist

Article "Nuance Shows Off Florence Voice-Driven Virtual Assistant for Physicians"

Fevruary 24, 2017

----------

